

Show HN: Free .io Availability Checker - citruspi

Someone is selling a list of available three, four, and five letter .io domains that are available for $20.<p>This - https://gist.github.com/4111298 - generates a list of available .io domains of any length (user specified). And, its free.<p>(I'm away from my computer, so it isn't tested, but I ran it in repl.it).<p>Edit - this is the seller - http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4804627
======
Gertig
Yep figured this would be one of the responses :)

~~~
citruspi
Haha, sorry I had too. Just to test my skills. :)

I replied to your question about selling to domainers.

------
killercup
Awesome. Thought the same when I saw that entry.

